

Scientists Confirm 'Impossible' EM Drive Propulsion - out_of_protocol
https://hacked.com/scientists-confirm-impossible-em-drive-propulsion

======
hermanmerman
That is a very misleading title. At first I thought it was confirmed that the
propulsion was impossible... After reading the article, turns out it _is_
possible, it's just that it should not be.

